# What should I wear to this Mask?



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

That's a creepy mask! 

It would likely be fun if you went as a Fortnite/Purge type character - build up some battle armor, carry some bizarre oversized weapon (like a 5 foot sword or obviously not real gun you could build out of foamcore). Could also check out the MadMax type of warrior costuming.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Upon researching Slipknot many of the people are wearing what looks to be black or dark colored or red coveralls or uniforms. You could add various zippers and patches to the coveralls or uniform, maybe a leather or denim vest or a tie or both. Could even do a suit jacket and leather/faux leather pants.

Mad Max inspired clothing is also a good idea.


----------



## idreamnightmares (Sep 7, 2019)

Love all stitching, zippers and spikes. Whatever you decide to wear I would bring some of those elements into your costume. 

I feel like it will be a lot of trial and error finding what that works best to compliment your mask so don’t afraid to hit up thrift /vintage stores and try everything on. 

Things I feel could be cool..

Leather biker jacket (adorned with some huge spikes on the shoulders?) 
Doc Martens or similar military style boots
Trench coat maybe with a ripped up white tee underneath

Best of luck and please post some pics of your finished outfit


----------



## Hoosier Girl (Sep 7, 2017)

LarryVW said:


> So over the last year I created this Slipknot inspired Mask and Im quite happy how it turned out. The problem is that i don't really know what kind of clothing would compliment it. I played around with a camo rain coat and an SM Latex suit but nothing really fit the vibe of the mask. So now Im at the end of my wits and need some input from other people so just suggest some interesting ideas if you want to.
> View attachment 719615


I think the choice of a tux or a really sharp suit might be the best contrast to the mask. Going for the opposites.


----------



## LarryVW (Sep 11, 2019)

So I got my self a white overall, like the late "We are not your kind" stage outfits and it just clicked with me. I'll weather it harshly (Probably just gonna roll around in the dirt), modify it with some studs/ chains and find some accessoires to carry around. Maybe an It style balloon (white). I also dig the idea of remaking this mask in an all white version with some white face paint underneath, but I think this might be a project for another day. 
Thanks for your help, keep yall posted <3


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

LarryVW said:


> View attachment 720741
> 
> So I got my self a white overall, like the late "We are not your kind" stage outfits and it just clicked with me. I'll weather it harshly (Probably just gonna roll around in the dirt), modify it with some studs/ chains and find some accessoires to carry around. Maybe an It style balloon (white). I also dig the idea of remaking this mask in an all white version with some white face paint underneath, but I think this might be a project for another day.
> Thanks for your help, keep yall posted <3


Looks good with it. Decking it out with some studs and chains and maybe some patches will really make click.


----------



## Titanium_Works (Oct 4, 2019)

Love the mask, and the coveralls. Slipknot uses coveralls, so you can't go wrong there. 

I use coveralls for most of costumes (I literally just ordered another set), and they never fail.


----------

